# Maxima body style ?



## Tolleyy (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey all, I'm selling my truck and taking over the wifes Pathy as my wheeler/ daily driver and getting my wife a Maxima. What I would like to know is what is the first year they went to the round rear tailight look since that's the one the wife wants? Was it the A33 model? Also, what should I keep an eye out for when I'm checking one out? Like the Pathy has a common exhaust manifold leak... what's the problem child on the Maxima's? 

Thanks for the help!

Mike


----------



## Tolleyy (Dec 13, 2002)

Boy, I thought the truck section was slow with reply's 

Anyone


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

Tolleyy, Man you know these things are darn near bullet proof! I don't think the newer ones have even been on the road long enough to have any common problems. You are on the right track with the max though. Very low maintenanace (no t-belt nor cap, rotor or wires to mess with). Very well designed.

Talk to you later -


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

I must correct myself. I forgot that I worked on a 99 max for a check engine light and rough idle. I found there was a coil pack failing. In my parts search, most everyone said that this is a common failure and these are on national back order. I finally went to Nissan (figuring they would be ten times more expensive) and they do stock them, for about as much as the local after market parts guys wanted. So to answer your original question. The coil packs poop out. But the computers should be pretty easy to scan and get the code and cylinder #.


----------



## Kanaka (Apr 27, 2003)

I believe you're talking about the A33's. they started in 2000 and ended 2003. some things to point out.

2000/2001 VQ30DE-K motor. 222 hp (32 more than 95-99) but not as fast as 95-99 because they're heavier. they come in auto or 5spd manual. i think there was an anniversary edition 2001. they would come with a AE bodykit. they can be had for around 12k starting. taillights are all red (i think) except for the reverse semi circle.

2002-2003 stepped up to a VQ35de motor. 3.5 L motor also found in the Altima 3.5, G35, Z,and just about every other V6 nissan these days. output is 255 i think. very fast car especially with the 6spd. They also added HID lights 2002. cannot be found on a 2000 or 2001 unless they did a headlight swap. rear taillight circles are surrounded in silver or grey. 
these can be had for under 20k used. hope this helps.


----------



## Tolleyy (Dec 13, 2002)

Mr.Mike, Of course there bulletproof it's a Nissan I worked as a Nissan parts guy till 97 so I only know Nissans and common problems up till then... That's why I own 2 95's  Thanks for the heads up on the coil packs.


Kanaka, That's exactly the info I was looking for... Thanks  I want the VQ35DE, but I haven't found any in my price range yet. I did find an 02 GXE for 15k. I would love the SE 6spd, but this will be the wifes daily driver. Thanks again for the info.


I remeber when those maximas where brand new in 95 and that thing it the speed limiter at 112 I think and I knew it had a lot more left. That sold me on these cars and I knew that when I needed the family car the Maxima was it. My 92 SE-R couldn't handle 2 kids so I had to sell it


----------

